# When I grow up, I want to be...



## Encolpius

Good morning friends, I am interested how Polish children ! (not adult talk) uses to say "*When I grow up, I want.*.." I found on Tatoeba:  *Gdy dorosnę, chcę być*... So the same translation as in English, but Czechs, Hungarians, French, Spanish, etc. say "*When I am "big"*, I want to be... So what children say? Thanks. Enc.


----------



## candlewick

There are quite a few options:

*Gdy/Kiedy/Jak* *dorosnę/będę duży/będę duża*, *chiałbym/chciałabym/chcę być/chcę zostać...*

duży - masculine
chciałbym - masculine
duża - feminine
chciałabym - feminine


----------



## Encolpius

Thanks for the quick reply, I wanted to be sure you know "Gdy  *będę duży*...


----------



## candlewick

Yes, you can say, for example, "Gdy będę duży, chciałbym zostać pilotem".


----------



## Encolpius

Yes, thanks.


----------



## zaffy

candlewick said:


> Yes, you can say, for example, "Gdy będę duży, chciałbym zostać pilotem".



I guess children are pretty sure they will achieve it, so they're going to say " Jak będę dużym, *będę* pilotem"


----------



## candlewick

zaffy said:


> " Jak będę dużym, będę pilotem"



Jak będę *duży*, będę pilotem.


----------



## zaffy

yeah, typo


----------



## uszanka

I would say: Jak będę duży, zostanę pilotem.


----------



## Ben Jamin

*Zostanę *is more advanced than *będę*. I would not expect kids under 7 years old to use that word.


----------



## zaffy

Ben Jamin said:


> *Zostanę *is more advanced than *będę*. I would not expect kids under 7 years old to use that word.



Fully agreed. Young children would rather say "będę".


----------



## uszanka

Ben Jamin said:


> *Zostanę *is more advanced than *będę*. I would not expect kids under 7 years old to use that word.


If you think that zostanę is too advanced for kids under 7, watch on YT "Rozmowy z dziećmi: Marzenia".


----------



## Oletta

uszanka said:


> If you think that zostanę is too advanced for kids under 7, watch on YT "Rozmowy z dziećmi: Marzenia".


Well, everything depends on children's parents. My best friends' smaller children, as she has them six, use advanced expressions since A) their parents use them every day while talking to their children B) the children copy their elder siblings who use advanced vocabulary and expressions. The expressions such as "*w przyszłości zostanę pielęgniarką*" and now when the girl has changed her mind "*w przyszłości jednak nie zostanę pielęgniarką, będę muzykiem*" for a 6 year old child are quite normal. Also, instead of "gdy będę duży/duża" "gdy dorosnę" they can also use "w przyszłości" even though the word "przyszłość" sounds complicated. Contemporary children seem to be quite clever.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Oletta said:


> Well, everything depends on children's parents. My best friends' smaller children, as she has them six, use advanced expressions since A) their parents use them every day while talking to their children B) the children copy their elder siblings who use advanced vocabulary and expressions. The expressions such as "*w przyszłości zostanę pielęgniarką*" and now when the girl has changed her mind "*w przyszłości jednak nie zostanę pielęgniarką, będę muzykiem*" for a 6 year old child are quite normal. Also, instead of "gdy będę duży/duża" "gdy dorosnę" they can also use "w przyszłości" even though the word "przyszłość" sounds complicated. Contemporary children seem to be quite clever.


No dobrze. Niepotrzebnie podałem konkretny wiek, ale chciałem zauważyć, że te dwa słowa mają różną konotację i ich użycie jest różne zależnie od wieku. Są też różnice między dziećmi. Moja wnuczka w wieku dwóch lat mówiła zdania jak "Mimo wszystko jednak nie chce mi się spać"


----------



## yezyk

If there is a Polish kid who does not use "zostanę" by 7 years old, they will learn in the 1st grade (a couple of years ago, 6-year-olds actually went to 1st grade) because they will have the literary classic "Jak Wojtek został strażakiem" as obligatory reading : ) But "będę" will probably be more common.


----------

